# update on my tri-color GSD Fritz



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

Been awhile since I posted pics of my awesome pup.

*oversized pictures removed by moderator - maximum picture posting size is 800 x 600, yours were twice that size. Please resize your pictures and re-post.*

We just finished his last rounds of puppy shots. He's just about 6 months old.
57lbs.

*removed oversized picture*

Its amazing how truly smart these dogs are.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he a panda? Or a mix? He's beautiful!


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

He is a panda...for sure....several people what him to sire.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why? So they can have different looking dogs? did you have in genetically tested or did he come from a breeder with Panda's?


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Why? So they can have different looking dogs? did you have in genetically tested or did he come from a breeder with Panda's?




Yes, he had all blacks, whites, and Pandas in his lines.

His grandpa Apache was a Panda as well.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

he does not look like a panda but rather a dilute black and tan
pandas have very bold coloration and his black saddle is very faded as is the tan in his coat
he is interestingly colored but certainly not breedworthy by any means 
do you have his pedigree?

Genetics - Page 1


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> he does not look like a panda but rather a dilute black and tan
> pandas have very bold coloration and his black saddle is very faded as is the tan in his coat
> he is interestingly colored but certainly not breedworthy by any means
> do you have his pedigree?
> ...



The Only thing I have is his AKC papers....I'm only going by what the breeder's and fellow gsd owners are telling.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i always thought you couldn't register panda as a color with AKC. they don't have a color code for registration for panda on their site. https://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/color_markings.cfm

also my breeder misrepresentd my dogs color. they don't always look at birth like they grow into. i was sold a silver sable that turned into a tan sable.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

while color is the last thing to consider in breeding....this is a "disqualifying" color according to the standard for the GSD. There is too much white, the pigment is not strong, ie pale colored....

Hips, elbows, working ability and temperament - stability, nerves, social and environmental - are all more important for breeding, a dog bred because of color - especially one deemed "rare" which is actually a disqualification from breedability standards - is taking the breed down a path removing it from what a GSD is all about. 

I am sure he is a sweetie, and you love him....and he is a great pet. But breeding should only be done with dogs who are proven to be of excellent type and character with all health clearances and demonstrated to have the workability desired by the standard.

Lee


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

I doubt that the OP will return. Some folks on this board need to show a little restraint and sensitivity when responding to posts.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Audie1 said:


> I doubt that the OP will return. Some folks on this board need to show a little restraint and sensitivity when responding to posts.


who was insensitive besides the OP when he called the entire board idiots before it was edited?


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

scarfish said:


> who was insensitive besides the OP when he called the entire board idiots before it was edited?


Go back and look at all of her posts and then tell me what you think. Some of the posters on this board can be VERY insensitive and overly critical.

I am a bit surprised that she posted at all today, to be honest.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah, i looked back and didn't see anything insensitive. only questioning the fact that it's a true panda. nobody said the dog sucked. i agree it's not a panda but what myboydiesel said. it's a half diluted black and tan. a full diluted would be a white. i think the OP flipped out over nothing.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

One of the reasons people come here is to learn about GSDs - while trying to say 
"yes, he's a great pet and you love him" - when someone is saying they are going to be a BYB of less than ideal quality animals, I am sorry - but it needs to be put out there that not every pet should be bred.

Lee


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just a "pet" person here but weighting in. No one said anything that was not true, no one attacked the OP. 

I'm getting pounded on for "suggesting' a fabric muzzle for a non aggressive dog issue. 

If people don't want to hear differing view they can always post on FB and "unfriendly" away! 

Run with the big dogs or stay on the porch. Just saying.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

I was not only referring to this thread. I was also looking at her first intro thread. Some of the posts there were much less than respectful.

Wolfstraum, I was not referring to your post(s). In my opinion - which isn't worth much... heh - you are a very classy person and a fine source of knowledge for the breed. That being stated, I don't think that any of us can be certain that the OP's intent is to ByB their dog; I doubt that we will ever learn of the OP's intent.

Anyways, carry on folks and enjoy your Saturday


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the op came on this board asking if their dog was a rare color 
it isnt 
not the end of the world by any means
it is a great pet and looks happy but those are not reasons to breed it :shrug:
and ftr i did not insult the person or their dog 
my dogs are not breeding quality either and that does not bother me!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Audie1 said:


> I was not only referring to this thread. I was also looking at her first intro thread. Some of the posts there were much less than respectful.
> 
> Wolfstraum, I was not referring to your post(s). In my opinion - which isn't worth much... heh - you are a very classy person and a fine source of knowledge for the breed. That being stated, I don't think that any of us can be certain that the OP's intent is to ByB their dog; I doubt that we will ever learn of the OP's intent.
> 
> Anyways, carry on folks and enjoy your Saturday


Thanks....BYB is a really broad term - and I use it for any one breeding without knowledge, for gain, or for any number of old wives tale type reasons, in any way irreponsibly....and by stating she wanted - or others wanted - to use the dog for breeding - it fell into that category...

I thought he was 'cute' - color poor...but nothing wrong with him for a pet - just not a dog for responsible breeding.

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Chip18 said:


> Just a "pet" person here but weighting in. No one said anything that was not true, no one attacked the OP.
> 
> I'm getting pounded on for "suggesting' a fabric muzzle for a non aggressive dog issue.
> 
> ...


Chip, what a well written post... :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Geez...how did a couple questions on if he was truly a Panda and why there was thoughts on breeding blow up the thread?


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think some people need to word things more tactfully. What they are trying to get across is that the breeders may be hinky (I know European standards are different than US, but didn't check if the dog or owner may be from another country) and that the dog may not be a true panda pattern of gsd but rather a diluted other coloring so wouldn't qualify for certain standards no matter what. The way that it was stated by previous posters came across not so pleasant though they maybe meant well. It is a beautiful dog none the less, but yes might not be good to breed him until you get more information to be sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Audie1 said:


> I was not only referring to this thread. I was also looking at her first intro thread. Some of the posts there were much less than respectful.
> 
> Wolfstraum, I was not referring to your post(s). In my opinion - which isn't worth much... heh - you are a very classy person and a fine source of knowledge for the breed. That being stated, I don't think that any of us can be certain that the OP's intent is to ByB their dog; I doubt that we will ever learn of the OP's intent.
> 
> Anyways, carry on folks and enjoy your Saturday


sorry for the delayed response. i think you surely have the OP confused with another person. i just read her other thread twice. every post was positive. 'cept mine might have been a little rude when i suggested she not post pics sideways and she might want to take her bare feet out of the camera when taking pics. i thought that was great advice.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/442833-meet-my-first-gsd-fritz.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Veedubtuner said:


> He is a panda...for sure....several people what him to sire.


Jax......Assuming "what him to sire" means "WANT to {use} him to sire {litters}" is why the question of suitability for breeding was being discussed....

The dog has nice expression, probably has a sweet temperament, but pigment - or lack of - is not a good enough reason to breed on it's own...as you well know....even the Panda's have deep pigment, not paled...

Lee


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

scarfish said:


> sorry for the delayed response. i think you surely have the OP confused with another person. i just read her other thread twice. every post was positive. 'cept mine might have been a little rude when i suggested she not post pics sideways and she might want to take her bare feet out of the camera when taking pics. i thought that was great advice.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/442833-meet-my-first-gsd-fritz.html


Several posts made the suggestion that her dog wasn't a "quality GSD" or that the dog may have been bred from a stray. There are lots of comments regarding dilution and less than favorable coloration.

These types of comments really don't sit well with folks; especially after having invested hundreds of dollars and - most importantly - heaps of affection and care upon their dogs up until the time they decide to introduce their dogs to this community. These comments - while possibly true - are deflating. 

Earlier in this thread it was suggested that folks need a a thicker skin, or that they need to be able to stand the fire if they want to play with the 'big dogs' here. This should never be the case in a welcoming thread. Heck, a moderator of this board even posted in support of this line of thinking.

The 'Welcome Mat' should be just that - a welcome to the community; not a dissection of the genetics of our animals. I'm pretty sure that she did not ask for that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cethlen1621 said:


> I think some people need to word things more tactfully.


I'm sorry. But I'm all out of tact. I probably need to take a break from these forums. I'm tired of the people that think because they have a pretty dog that they should breed it. I'm tired of the BYB's on this very board that can articulate well so people think they are a good breeder when they don't do a single thing to ensure their dogs are breed worthy. There are 2001 threads on breeding and what makes a dog breed worthy. 

An untested dog with poor pigmentation who "may" be a Panda which is a genetic mutation is not breed worthy. So I'm not impressed by "He is a panda...for sure....several people what him to sire. "

That just means there will be more poorly pigmented dogs that "may" be a Panda, most likely populating the shelters for rescues to pull.

IMO, very few people want to learn. They just want pretty pups they can sell for a few bucks.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry. But I'm all out of tact. I probably need to take a break from these forums. I'm tired of the people that think because they have a pretty dog that they should breed it.


Probably a good idea. It was a 'welcoming' thread.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Audie1 said:


> Several posts made the suggestion that her dog wasn't a "quality GSD" or that the dog may have been bred from a stray. There are lots of comments regarding dilution and less than favorable coloration.
> 
> These types of comments really don't sit well with folks; especially after having invested hundreds of dollars and - most importantly - heaps of affection and care upon their dogs up until the time they decide to introduce their dog to this community. These comments - while possibly true - are deflating.
> 
> ...



Oh please. 

I was asking if the dog was truly a Panda because I was curious. And if that dog did not come from the ONE breeder that has the original panda then a genetic test or pedigree would have to be used to ensure it is a Panda. 

And I did say he was beautiful. He is a beautiful dog. I have beautiful dogs. That doesn't make them breedworthy. I have one dog with a "breed worthy" pedigree. Doesn't mean I should breed him and I have no intention to although I've been asked by a couple people about using him.

That's not an insult. Nobody insulted the OP. We were simply curious on his lineage. Usually people WANT to share that. There is ONE person on here with a true Panda and she doesn't come on here anymore, most likely because she got bored or busy. That dog is stunning. Bold colors, not washed out. She was always open to sharing anything about her dog.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the welcome mat is for new members
this member has been here quite a while


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

they're both prolly new internet users. they haven't yet grew an internet skin and are super highly offended. cool looking dog though!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry. But I'm all out of tact. I probably need to take a break from these forums. I'm tired of the people that think because they have a pretty dog that they should breed it. I'm tired of the BYB's on this very board that can articulate well so people think they are a good breeder when they don't do a single thing to ensure their dogs are breed worthy. There are 2001 threads on breeding and what makes a dog breed worthy.
> 
> An untested dog with poor pigmentation who "may" be a Panda which is a genetic mutation is not breed worthy. So I'm not impressed by "He is a panda...for sure....several people what him to sire. "
> 
> ...


Hey, no need for that. I'm one of those few who learned from this site because of members like you and some others jax. My current dog is from a BYB and will be the last. Nothing against BYB's dogs because he has turned into a pretty good dog, but if I plan on breeding in the future, thanks to this site and posters like yourself, I have an idea how to do it correctly. Something I didn't have when I came here. I have learned a great amount of info from posters on this site. Some may not be tactful in how they come over, but you need a thick skin and just take it for what it's worth and go on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Audie1 said:


> Probably a good idea. It was a 'welcoming' thread.


Did someone make you a mod? The thread is in the welcoming forum, but it's an update. You keep dragging another thread in to it so you must be aware of that. I didn't read this other thread. You must have more time than I do. The OP is not new to the forum. So we should all just encourage bad breeding so we can say hi?


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Besides jax. Your avi is the greatest avi I've ever seen. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jafo220 said:


> Hey, no need for that. I'm one of those few who learned from this site because of members like you and some others jax. My current dog is from a BYB and will be the last. Nothing against BYB's dogs because he has turned into a pretty good dog, but if I plan on breeding in the future, thanks to this site and posters like yourself, I have an idea how to do it correctly. Something I didn't have when I came here. I have learned a great amount of info from posters on this site. Some may not be tactful in how they come over, but you need a thick skin and just take it for what it's worth and go on.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are now my inspiration. :hug: I'm going to go finish my coffee and work now. :toasting:


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Oh please.


I wasn't referring to you, initially.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Did someone make you a mod? The thread is in the welcoming forum, but it's an update. You keep dragging another thread in to it so you must be aware of that. I didn't read this other thread. You must have more time than I do. The OP is not new to the forum. So we should all just encourage bad breeding so we can say hi?


You have over 20k posts... Do you really want to discuss time?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jafo220 said:


> Besides jax. Your avi is the greatest avi I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



He's a ham. :wub:

The original is funnier but I can't find it on my facebook


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Audie1 said:


> You have over 20k posts... Do you really want to discuss time?


Would you like to know that my first 15k was from when the forum was very active in rescue and they came from posting dogs in shelters that needed pulled or they would die the next day? And from bumping up threads in the rescue forum so the rescue coordinators would see them? THAT time was well spent.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Would you like to know that my first 15k was from when the forum was very active in rescue and they came from posting dogs in shelters that needed pulled or they would die the next day? And from bumping up threads in the rescue forum so the rescue coordinators would see them? THAT time was well spent.


Ok. I'll PM if I wish to take this up further with you. I do appreciate the insinuation that my posts are not time well spent however.

Good day.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I never insinuated your time was not well spent. I haven't read a single one of your posts past what I read here. I don't even know how many posts you've made. It's not important to me. I was saying my last 5000, or whatever the number is, were NOT time well spent. 

But you can take it personally if you like.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry. But I'm all out of tact. I probably need to take a break from these forums. I'm tired of the people that think because they have a pretty dog that they should breed it. *I'm tired of the BYB's on this very board that can articulate well so people think they are a good breeder when they don't do a single thing to ensure their dogs are breed worthy. There are 2001 threads on breeding and what makes a dog breed worthy. *
> 
> An untested dog with poor pigmentation who "may" be a Panda which is a genetic mutation is not breed worthy. So I'm not impressed by "He is a panda...for sure....several people what him to sire. "
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL Jax...you are my HERO!!!!! My biggest peeve on this board - well...ok, my 2nd biggest peeve on this board!!! - is this one....the breeders who breed and breed and breed - enough litters to keep up a 12 month a year classified in Dog World for pet pups - keep 8-12 +/- dogs in little kennels on their deck/yard from the photos...think importing titled dogs, or doing CGC and Rally give them credibility..or just post alot of nice photos constantly..because they are reasonably articulate and can post long involved digests of info gleaned somewhere else...that get many kudos for being such a great breeder!!!! And recommended constantly by people who like their posts or websites without really understanding the dynamics of what they actually do.

Actually that is sort of combining my 1st and 2nd pet peeves.

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> OL LOL LOL Jax...you are my HERO!!!!! My biggest peeve on this board - well...ok, my 2nd biggest peeve on this board!!! - is this one....the breeders who breed and breed and breed - enough litters to keep up a 12 month a year classified in Dog World for pet pups - keep 8-12 +/- dogs in little kennels on their deck/yard from the photos...think importing titled dogs, or doing CGC and Rally give them credibility..or just post alot of nice photos constantly..because they are reasonably articulate and can post long involved digests of info gleaned somewhere else...that get many kudos for being such a great breeder!!!! And recommended constantly by people who like their posts or websites without really understanding the dynamics of what they actually do.
> 
> Actually that is sort of combining my 1st and 2nd pet peeves



^^^ SOOOO bears repeating. 

And for example, the OP posts this, yet other posters neglect to read their prior posts which sometimes give more of a 'big picture"

I don't see any of the comments here that are insulting except the one removed by the OP.

Everyone loves their dogs, as it should be, but don't be surprised when someone decides to give a some constructive criticism or tries to educate one what, as Jax put it, "what makes a good breeder"..

I also see to many 'recomendations' from people who have no first hand knowledge of a particular person/breeder only because of what they post here, or see pics of their cute puppies. 

as for this particular dog, nice looking, looks like a sweetie, I'm sure the OP loves him, but I don't see "panda"..Guess I'm just used to seeing the typical panda coloring.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not seeing Panda either . Sorry. Looks like a GSD / Siberian husky type.
The people asking for stud service are , my assumption, looking for novelty colours "rare" to make and sell pups - talking pieces.
Love the dog to pieces . Take the best care, ensure a long and healthy , happy life -- but don't breed . please.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i did look back at the ops posts and unless i am mistaken this dog is only 6 mos of age??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My guess is that it is poor picture quality. Maybe the dog really has the panda coloring. But the lighting and the camera is not showing it up. As for breeding, I would think people would generally avoid pandas for breeding, even if they had solid pigment, and they did rest, the ofa and the titling to breed their dog. I don't think the thread was harsh on the OP. But when people say to others that their dog is not breed-worthy, that can be taken very negatively.

It could mean that the dog is not worthy to be called a GSD. people can take it that way. People can take it that another breeder would have culled such a pup (meaning put it down), and therefore, his dog doesn't have the right to live. They may take it as though the dog is not as good as the other dogs here on the forum, just due to its color. 

And then everyone's idea of what breed-worthy in the sense of what dogs should be bred, is different. Not all breeders conform to the same level of conformation, health, temperament, achievement when breeding. But I doubt the average individual that comes on here with a puppy, whether they joined yesterday or four months ago, realizes what breed-worthy is actually referring to, and that the vast majority of the GSDs out there are, in fact, NOT breed-worthy. 

To say, your dog is not breed-worthy, but don't feel bad, mine isn't either. Doesn't really do what we want someone to think either. He may not have any idea whether you have a registered dog or a mixture, or if your dog has disqualifying faults, or is defective in temperament -- too aggressive or fearful, etc.

The guy has a puppy. He obviously loves his puppy. He is excited about it. It is six months old. And he wants everyone else to agree that it is beautiful and unique, what many of us think about our dogs. And what this site is generally pretty good at doing.

But because he mentioned that people want to use his dog as a stud dog -- something many of us have been propositioned for, the site jumps into his shtuff because we are afraid that someone else is going to be contributing to the production of puppies.

A simple disclaimer at the end of a post suggesting that if he is seriously considering breeding, I hope you are checking out how to go about that responsibly, might have been a way to provide the newish member with what he was looking for without driving him from our midst. Because driving people away will not prevent people from breeding their dogs. It will only mean that they are less likely to consider as much as if they had stayed. 

I guess it would be a different story if the post was not just a six-month-old update, but a post -- check out my Panda, considering making him a stud dog -- in the looking-to-become-a-breeder section.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm pretty sure the OP is female. you kept saying "he". she also has a short temper and should stay away from the internet if she is that sensitive. still a cool looking dog though!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

white points instead of tan is not poor picture quality 
this pup looks nothing like a panda
there were a few newer folks on here i believe who replied with the idea it was a panda but they did not do research to look at what a panda looks like before replying

the white points above this dogs eye where it should be tan in a black and tan indicate very faded colors not panda coloration 
carmon was right it does look a little huskyish


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like a GSD to me, but definitely an inordinate amount of white in the front. The head looks GSD, the coat does. With all the variance in the lines and breed, I don't think we need to discuss how the dog might not be pure-bred.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

oh its probably purebred but due to pet quality breeding it looks mixy due to all that white and the pattern of the white being husky like

panda shepherds_ look_ shepherd and their colors and pattern are very distinct
this puppy is not one of them


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow the Pandas are cool looking! But I would not know one if I had seen one! Though "maybe" I would now??

Beyond Black or Black and Tan, I have no clue myself. The long haired GSD's look like Shiloh’s to me. Never seen one in real life (LH GSD) or have I???

Most folks expect to see Black and Tan GSD's. My guy has been called a wolf?? And a couple of "what the heck is he???

OS WL GSD is my reply!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

they are interesting looking
cant say as i would own one though!
i kinda like the traditional black and tan myself :shrug:


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

*my bad...*

Everyone, I apologize for acting like an ass. No one is an idiot...but I was very frustrated due to the fact that I couldn't get a straight answer, it would seem. There was indeed some harsh criticism, but the fact I was pissed was that I felt like there wasn't an obvious answer.

So what does one do when one can't find answers from a board. DO RESEARCH, find out information by yourself besides leaning on a forum to do so.


And for the record I never planned on breeding Fritz, so what's up with all t hat jive people are talking about. I never once made that statment.


Things I found out:

Fritz is not a "panda", he's just a tri color! I was sent in the wrong direction with that. 
He is not a huskie mix, he's all GSD.

Is he breed worthy....No....I'm not even intetested. The whole breeding thing was due to otherpeoples comments on how uunusual Fritz looked.


I'm a first time owner and love these dogs. I very excited go wstch Fritz grow and learn. 


Again sorry for my crap behavior.


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

scarfish said:


> i'm pretty sure the OP is female. you kept saying "he". she also has a short temper and should stay away from the internet if she is that sensitive. still a cool looking dog though!


Lol...I'm a dude. But funny comment none the less.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry. But I'm all out of tact. I probably need to take a break from these forums. I'm tired of the people that think because they have a pretty dog that they should breed it. I'm tired of the BYB's on this very board that can articulate well so people think they are a good breeder when they don't do a single thing to ensure their dogs are breed worthy.
> 
> IMO, very few people want to learn. They just want pretty pups they can sell for a few bucks.


Amen to that!!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

op in all fairness you were the 1st one to mention people wanting fritz to sire litters :shrug:


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> op in all fairness you were the 1st one to mention people wanting fritz to sire litters :shrug:


Read again.....it was some guy and girl wanting me to.


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

Veedubtuner said:


> He is a panda...for sure....several people what him to sire.


This the minuscule statement. Hardly saying I'm going to breed dude.


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

*...*

All I am saying is there were several un knowledgeable GSD owners incouraging me to sire.

Fritz is already scheduled to get neutered.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Veedubtuner said:


> All I am saying is there were several un knowledgeable GSD owners incouraging me to sire.
> 
> Fritz is already scheduled to get neutered.


but you felt the need to mention it as it was proving anything about your dog. 
I wanted to breed my dog too before I knew any better. I'm not knocking you. just explaining how this started. 

it was classy for you to apologize though))))


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

Also guys....the white is taking over. Also why is his nose turning pink?

*oversized pictures removed by moderator - maximum picture posting size is 800 x 600, yours were twice that size. Please resize your pictures and re-post.*

Here he is playing with my shep. mix rescue Zeus.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Veedubtuner said:


> Also guys....the white is taking over. Also why is his nose turning pink?


*removed oversized pictures*

He's cute! ! I have no advice or idea on the color or the nose but hopefully someone can help!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Veedubtuner said:


> Also guys....the white is taking over. Also why is his nose turning pink?


You did say he has some white GSD in his pedigree, right? Some whites have pink noses. It could be from there. Do you know how many in his background are white?

Susan


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> You did say he has some white GSD in his pedigree, right? Some whites have pink noses. It could be from there. Do you know how many in his background are white?
> 
> Susan


There where a few I was told.


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is Fritz now.....he is 29" at the shoulders.......measured properly. 85 pounds


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

He's almost 11 months old....he's huge.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

He's beautiful! Our Jaeger, at 4 1/2 yrs, weighs 106, he's long, lean and tall. He's in my sig pic.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

very beautiful!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Veedubtuner said:


>


One gorgeous GSD. Amazing coloration too. I know it's a fault to have reversed to no mask at all. But I love the way he looks ?


----------



## Veedubtuner (Apr 7, 2014)

Me too! It adds a bit of mystery about him.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

He is very good looking! I also have a 'Fritz', blanket back though..in my avator. Enjoy!


----------

